# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Սպորտային խաղադրույքներ

## PygmaliOn

Ձեր ամենահաջող խաղադրույքը: Ի՞նչ խաղերի վրա էր և ինչքա՞ն ստացաք :Smile: 

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայում քննարկվում են նաև խաղադրույքներն ընդհանրապես:* *Թեման վերանվանվել է "Սպորտային խաղադրույքներ":*

----------


## Taurus

Ես խաղում եմ, բայց ոչ թե գւմար վաստակելու այլ ազառտի համար, 1000 դրամից ավել ցհեմ դնում, ու ոչ շատ քան 4 խաղ էքսպրեսսում:
Մի անգամ 7.5 գործակից եմ բռնել մի խաղով, պառման հաղթեց Լանսին:
Մի անգամ էլ այս տարի դրել էի Խորվաթիա ու հաղթեց իտալիային 4.1 էր:
Էսօր ուզում եմ դնեմ Խետաֆե հաղթանակ  ինչ կյասեք ?

----------


## Barça

50 գործակցով 500 դրամ.
իսկ ամենամեծործակիցը որ բռնել եմ մի խաղի վրա Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո (1:3 հաշիվ 51 գործակից,անցյալ տարի)

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ամենահաջող խաղադրույքս կարելի է հաշվել այն, երբ գրանցումից որպես բոնուս ինձ տվին 0.1$, հետո 3-4 օրվա ընթացքում այն սարքեցի 6.25$  :Smile:   Մասնավորապես ինձ օգնեց մի խաղադրույքը էքսպրեսսով(կֆ. 7.3369 ):

----------


## John

300 դրամ 9.9 գործակցով  :Smile:  Պորտո-Չելսի X1 ու էլի 3 խաղ, բայց չեմ հիշում, թե ի՞նչ խաղեր էին…

----------


## Barça

to PygmaliOn
bukmekers.com?
buker.ru
թե ուրիշ տեղ

----------


## Taurus

հենց նոր 5000 կրեցի 
Խիմնաստիկ -Խետքֆե 2  k=2.5 ավարտվեց 1:3
և Օսասունա- Բետիս  1 k=2.05 :–: 5:1
1000 դրամ եի դրել. եղավ

----------


## PygmaliOn

> to PygmaliOn
> bukmekers.com?
> buker.ru
> թե ուրիշ տեղ


buker.ru այստեղ հնարավորույթունները ավելի շատ են :Ok:  
Proffootball.com-ը խի՞ չի բացում:

----------


## Barça

> buker.ru այստեղ հնարավորույթունները ավելի շատ են 
> Proffootball.com-ը խի՞ չի բացում:


XTERNET-ից էր, դզել են արդեն.

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ մոտ ամենաշատը 1000 դրամով 12 գործակից եմ բռնել,անցած տարվա վերջերն էր:

----------


## Guest

Երևի չեք սպանի, եթե ոչ թե ամենահաջող խաղադրույքի մասին պատմեմ, այլ ամենահետաքրքիր գրեթե հաղթանակի:

Ուրեմն չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային փուլի հերթական խաղերն էր և մենք, մի քանի հոգով գնացել էին բուկմեկերական կետ ժամանակ հետաքրքիր անցկացնելու: Սովորաբար այդ օրերը խաղադրույք կատարվում է ոչ թե հաղթելու, այլ առավել հետաքրքրացնելու ֆուտբոլի դիտումը, խաղադրույէները կատարվում են ոչ հավանական :Smile:  

Ես խաղադրույք էի կատարել Չելսիի օգտին 0:3 հաշվով Լեվսկիի դեմ, մեկ ուրիզը Ինտեր Բավարիան ասել էր 0:1 մեկ էլ չեմ հիշում ինչ էր դրված Վերդեր Բարսոլոն խաղում պատկերացնում էք թե որքան անհավանական է այդ ամենը… բայց, ի զարմանս և ի ուրախություն մեզ, մնում էր արդեն երկու րոպե խաղերի ավարտին և Ծելսին կրում ա հենց երեք զրո, Բավարիան հենց մեկ զրո և մենք, մարդա 1000 դրամ խաղադրույք կատարելով կշահեինք մոտ 50000, որոշում ենք թե որ ռեստորանում ենք քեֆ անելու և … եթե ինչ որ մեկը լավա հիշում, վերջինվայրկյանին համ չգիտես ոնց Լեվսկին ա չելսիին գոլ խբում, համ Բավարիան չգիտես ինչի համար ինտերի դարպասն է գրավում… ԶՐՈ, վերձի հաշվով չորս հոգուցս և որ մեկը որ մի բան չհաղթեց :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Lyon-Monaco X2
Wigan-Chelsea V2
Barcelona-Atletico Madrid 1X

K=5.2

----------


## Հենո

Valencia-Levante (K2 ne zabyot) 3-0
Torino-Inter (W2) 1-3
Espanyol-Barcelona (1X) 3-1
K=6.12     1000

----------


## Davo'o

Իմ կարծիքով էտքան էլ լավ չի, որ խաղադրույքների մասին թեման սպորտ բաժնում է: Ինձ համար սպորտը առաջին հերթին առողջությունն է ու առողջ ապրելակերպը: Իսկ խաղադրույքները դրա հետ քիչ կապ ունեն: Անկախ նրանից, թե սպորտային իրադարձության վրա ես խաղադրույք անում, թե ինչի: 

Ուրեմն…
 1.Իմ ամենալավ խաղադրույքը, 
մի անգամ Եվրոֆուտբոլի սայթի վիկտորինայով 60.000 դրամ խաղադրույք անելու հնարավորություն էի շահել: Նույն խաղի վրա /ինչ-որ բասկետբոլ էր/ 30.000 դրեցիТБ, 30.000 ТМ : Արդյունքում 57.000 վերցրեցի, 60.000 դնելով  :Tongue:  
2Ամենամեծ խաղադրույքը Չելսի-ՄՅու 40.000 դրամ 2  գործակցով :Hands Up:   , Չելսին ջարդեց փշրեց 3-0, թեև ոչ-ոքիով էլ էր չեմպիոն դառնում:

----------


## Taurus

> Նույն խաղի վրա /ինչ-որ բասկետբոլ էր/ 30.000 դրեցիТБ, 30.000 ТМ : Արդյունքում 57.000 վերցրեցի,


Բա իմաստը, 3000 կորցրեցիր

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց 
Ժող կիրակի
Getafe  - : -  Celta 
իմ կարծիքով TB կարելի ա դնել

----------


## Gayl

> հա կարելի ա իրականում նենց խաղադրույքներ անես որ միշտ շահես 
> ետ մաթեմատիկական խնդիր ա, որի հակառակը լուծում են բուքմեքերները, բայց երկու տարբեր բուքմեքեր իրար հետ չեն պայմանավորվում ու տեղ իրանց կարելիա բռնացնել 
> 
> Իսկ մեր հավանականությունների տեսության դասախոսը ասում էր, որպեսզի ձեր խաղադրույքը արդարացված լինի պիտի մեծ գործակցի վրա դնես


 Ես դեռ չեմ հասկանում թե էտ ինչ խաղադրույքի մասին եք խոսում, ոնց կարող է այդպիսի բան լինել, եթե այդպես լիներ հիմա բոլորն էլ կրել էին դրանց:
Շատ ճիշտ է ասել, անձամբ ես երբեք 2 ից ցածր գործակցի վրա երբեք ստավկա չեմ դնում, իսկ երեկվա ինտեռի երկրորդ խաղակեսի 3.7 գործակիցը կարելի է ասել ջեկ փոթ էր

----------


## Միքո

> Ես դեռ չեմ հասկանում թե էտ ինչ խաղադրույքի մասին եք խոսում, ոնց կարող է այդպիսի բան լինել, եթե այդպես լիներ հիմա բոլորն էլ կրել էին դրանց:
> Շատ ճիշտ է ասել, անձամբ ես երբեք 2 ից ցածր գործակցի վրա երբեք ստավկա չեմ դնում, իսկ երեկվա ինտեռի երկրորդ խաղակեսի 3.7 գործակիցը կարելի է ասել ջեկ փոթ էր


մաթեմատիկորեն կարելիա բացատրել, բայց գործնականում մի քիչ դժվարա, եթե ունես մի բուքմեյքեր կարաս հաղթես իրան միշտ մի դեպքում, եթե անվերջ գումար ունես, այսինքն անվերջ կարաս մեծացնես քո խաղադրույքը: Բայց դա հնարավոր չի:
Մնացածն էլ մի շիշ գարեջրի շուրջ կխոսանք  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Նենց չի, որ ընդհանրապես կրելու ձև չկա 
> Մի ձև կա, որի ժամանակ 100% կկրես, բայց ասենք դրածդ փողի 2-3%-ը: 
> Բայց Հայաստանում դա համարյա չաշխատող տարբերակա, որովհետև ընդամենը 3 բուքմեյքեր կա


Ես լսել եմ, որ վիլկեքով են աշխատում: Ասենք Տոտոյում դրած ես լինում, ու մեկ էլ online ինչ-որ բույմեյքերական ընկերության հետ միաժամանակ:

----------


## ministr

> Չէ միևնույննա չհասկացա, բա խի այդ ձևը չես օգտագործում, մի 100.000 ով մեկ շաբաթում միլիոն կկուտակես, իհարկե խոսքս դրամի մասին չի:


Մաթեմատիկան իզուր չի կոչվում մայր գիտություն  :Smile: 
Ձևը կայանում է հետևյալում:
Ցանկացած ֆուտբոլային խաղ կարող է ունենալ ընդամենը 3 արդյունք` P1, P2, X:
Ու եթե նկատել ես տարբեր բուքմեյքերներ տարբեր գործակիցներ են սահմանում այդ իրադարձությունների համար:
Այ ըտեղ էլ սկսվումա գլխավոր ֆոկուսը: Գտնում ես 3 բուքմեյքեր, ու ամեն մեկի մոտ խաղադրույք ես կատարում նույն խաղի մեկ իրադարձության վրա, օրինակ առաջին բուքմեյքերում դնում ես P1, մյուսում` P2 իսկ երրորդում X: Իհարկե դա կատարում ես նախապես մանրամասն վերլուծելով բուքմեյքերների ծրագրերը, գտնում այն խաղը, որի դեպքում պետք է խաղադրույք կատարել, և խստորեն հաշվարկում ես կատարվող խաղադրույքները: Այս ամենը կատարվում է մաթեմատիկական բանաձևերի լուծմամբ: Եվ վերջ, հանգիստ նայում ես խաղը, ղժժում ես կողքիդ ամեն մի գնդակի համար դողացող մարդկանց վրա, իսկ խաղի վերջում գնում և ստանում ես շահումդ, թող որ ոչ շատ, բայց ամեն դեպքում երաշխավորված :Smile: 

Հիմա մյուս հարցը, թե ինչի ինքս չեմ օգտագործում: Նախ Հայաստանում ընդամենը երեք բուքմեյքեր կա, այսինքն "շահող" խաղ բռնացնելը բավականին բարդանումա, երկրորդ դա պահանջումա քրտնաջան աշխատանք, ինչի ոչ ժամանակն ունեմ ոչ էլ ցանկություն, երրորդ էլ մեր տրաքած բուքմեյքերները վերևից խաղադրույքի սահմանափակում ունեն, այսինքն կամ պետքա ինձ պատեպատ խփեմ մի 5000-10000 դրամի համար կամ էլ վազվզեմ օֆիսներով ու արանքում հույս փայփայեմ, որ հանկարծ թվերը չփոխվեն էդ ընթացքում, թե չէ սաղ հաշիվներս գյոռբագյոռ կլինեն:

Նենց որ գիտությամբ կարելի ա հաղթել "ղումար" կոչվածի որոշ դեպքերում  :Smile:

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010), Gayl (22.04.2010)

----------


## terev

> Էդ իմ ասած դեպքում նույնիսկ 0,1% պարտվելու հավանականոթյուն չկա: Անկախ խաղի արդյունքից հաղթում ես





> կամ էլ վազվզեմ օֆիսներով ու արանքում հույս փայփայեմ, որ հանկարծ թվերը չփոխվեն էդ ընթացքում, թե չէ սաղ հաշիվներս գյոռբագյոռ կլինեն:


Դու արդեն ինքդ քեզ հակասեցիր:
Դե ոնց ըլնի մի օր էլ մի բան չես հասցնի ու 100% գումարդ կկորցնես: 
Ամիսը 2 անգամ չհասնես, մի 5-6 ամսից տներդ կծախես:  :Smile:

----------


## Միքո

բայց ինտերնետով էլ կարաս ստավկա անես  :Smile:  ու պետք չի վազվզել գրասենյակներով

----------


## terev

> բայց ինտերնետով էլ կարաս ստավկա անես  ու պետք չի վազվզել գրասենյակներով


Ճիշտ ես, 5 օրից չեն թողնում 10000 դրամից ավել խաղադրույք անես, մի 10 օրից էլ 5000 դրամ:
Սկի ինտերնետիդ փողը չես հանի:  :Smile:

----------


## Միքո

> Ճիշտ ես, 5 օրից չեն թողնում 10000 դրամից ավել խաղադրույք անես, մի 10 օրից էլ 5000 դրամ:
> Սկի ինտերնետիդ փողը չես հանի:


հա բայց քո ինտերնետը սենց թե նենց միացածա, հետո էլ եթե մտքիդ լինի հարմար տարբերակ կգտնես  :Wink:

----------


## DavitH

հարցը ոչ թե խաղադրույք անելու համար գրասենյակ գնալն ա այլ շահած գումարը ստանալու համար մանավանդ որ էտ մեծ եղավ /բարեբաղտաբար/  :Smile:  պիտի ընգնես իրանց գլխավոր գրասենյակների դուռը /ցավոք սրտի/




> Շատ ճիշտ է ասել, անձամբ ես երբեք 2 ից ցածր գործակցի վրա երբեք ստավկա չեմ դնում, իսկ երեկվա ինտեռի երկրորդ խաղակեսի 3.7 գործակիցը կարելի է ասել ջեկ փոթ էր


իսկ թե ինչի էր մեր դասախոսը ասում պետք ա մեծի վրա դնեք մեր հարցին պատասխանեց սենց

պատկերացրու որ դու գռազ ես գալիս բուքմեքերի հետ
ինքը ասում Բարսան կկրի /բարսա 2.2 - 3.5 ռեալ/ դու էլ դնում ես բարսայի վրա
փաստորեն դու էլ ասում ես հա կկրի ստացվում ա գռազ էք գալիս ու երկուստ էլ նույն բանն էք ասում  :Smile: 
իսկ ավելի մաթեմատիկորեն կարամ բացատրեմ ես եթե իհարկե ուզեցող լինի

----------

Միքո (21.04.2010)

----------


## Միքո

> հարցը ոչ թե խաղադրույք անելու համար գրասենյակ գնալն ա այլ շահած գումարը ստանալու համար մանավանդ որ էտ մեծ եղավ /բարեբաղտաբար/  պիտի ընգնես իրանց գլխավոր գրասենյակների դուռը /ցավոք սրտի/
> 
> իսկ թե ինչի էր մեր դասախոսը ասում պետք ա մեծի վրա դնեք մեր հարցին պատասխանեց սենց
> 
> պատկերացրու որ դու գռազ ես գալիս բուքմեքերի հետ
> ինքը ասում Բարսան կկրի /բարսա 2.2 - 3.5 ռեալ/ դու էլ դնում ես բարսայի վրա
> փաստորեն դու էլ ասում ես հա կկրի ստացվում ա գռազ էք գալիս ու երկուստ էլ նույն բանն էք ասում 
> իսկ ավելի մաթեմատիկորեն կարամ բացատրեմ ես եթե իհարկե ուզեցող լինի


լսի, դասախոսդ ովա՞, ծանոթ ոճա  :Jpit: 
հանդիպման ժամանակ մի հատ էլ տարբերակ կասեմ, աշխատող տարբերակ  :Wink:

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> լսի, դասախոսդ ովա՞, ծանոթ ոճա 
> հանդիպման ժամանակ մի հատ էլ տարբերակ կասեմ, աշխատող տարբերակ


Դու փոխանակ հորդորես, որ խաղադրույքներ չանեն, աշխատող տարբերակնե՞ր ես հրամցնում :Jpit:

----------


## Միքո

> Դու փոխանակ հորդորես, որ խաղադրույքներ չանեն, աշխատող տարբերակնե՞ր ես հրամցնում


մենք իրար հասկանում ենք  :Wink:  մենք մաթեմատիկորեն ենք նայում այդ հարցին  :LOL:  դե մեկ-մեկ էլ կարելիա օգտվել գիտելիքներից

----------


## ministr

> Դու արդեն ինքդ քեզ հակասեցիր:
> Դե ոնց ըլնի մի օր էլ մի բան չես հասցնի ու 100% գումարդ կկորցնես: 
> Ամիսը 2 անգամ չհասնես, մի 5-6 ամսից տներդ կծախես:


Ոնց որ ասեցին, եթե ինտերնետով խաղաս լավ էլ կհասցնես  :Smile:  Որովհետև էդ անտերն ամեն րոպե չի փոխվում  :Smile:

----------


## DavitH

> լսի, դասախոսդ ովա՞, ծանոթ ոճա 
> հանդիպման ժամանակ մի հատ էլ տարբերակ կասեմ, աշխատող տարբերակ


Էտ մասին Վարդանյանի հետ ենք խոսացել ինքը մեզ գործնական էր տալիս
ու ազարտային խաղերի մասին մի քիչ հարցրեցինք ետ լոտո չգիտեմ ինչ
թե ինչ ասեց թեմայից դուրսա/ստից տեղը տուգանային միավոր չտան  :Smile:  /  երկուշաբթի, որ հանդիպենք կասեմ

----------

Միքո (21.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

Ետ վիլկեքնելա սուտ շատ փող չես աշխատի, սովորական ստավկա դնելը էլ չեմ ասում: Փող հայթայթելու լավագույն ճանապարհը աշխատելնա, գործ ճարեք:

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2010), DavitH (22.04.2010), Gayl (22.04.2010), terev (22.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> մաթեմատիկորեն կարելիա բացատրել, բայց գործնականում մի քիչ դժվարա, եթե ունես մի բուքմեյքեր կարաս հաղթես իրան միշտ մի դեպքում, եթե անվերջ գումար ունես, այսինքն անվերջ կարաս մեծացնես քո խաղադրույքը: Բայց դա հնարավոր չի:
> Մնացածն էլ մի շիշ գարեջրի շուրջ կխոսանք


Խոսքը դուբլելու մասինա՞, դա կազինոներում են անում, բայց  այստեղ չի ստացվում ու չես կարող ասել վերջում ինչ կստացվի:

----------


## Kuk

> Խոսքը դուբլելու մասինա՞, դա կազինոներում են անում, բայց  այստեղ չի ստացվում ու չես կարող ասել վերջում ինչ կստացվի:


Նայի, նիչյաների գործակիցները որպես կանոն 2-ից ավել են լինում, հիմնականում 3 են լինում. դնում ես հազար դրամ նիչյա. կապ չունի ովքեր են խաղում: Եթե չի լինում, հաջորդ խաղը երկու հազար ես դնում էլի նիչյա, չի լինում, չորս հազար ես դնում, չի լինում, ութ հազար ես դնում ու տենց էնքան, մինչև մի խաղ նիչյա լինի, ու դու անպայման շահած ես դուրս գալու :Wink: 
Ուղղակի պետքա կեսից հետ չկանգնես, էնքան գնաս, մինչև մի հատը բռնես, մեկ էլ եթե երկար ժամանակ բախտդ չբերի, պետքա փողդ չպրծնի :Jpit:

----------

DavitH (22.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մաթեմատիկան իզուր չի կոչվում մայր գիտություն 
> Ձևը կայանում է հետևյալում:
> Ցանկացած ֆուտբոլային խաղ կարող է ունենալ ընդամենը 3 արդյունք` P1, P2, X:
> Ու եթե նկատել ես տարբեր բուքմեյքերներ տարբեր գործակիցներ են սահմանում այդ իրադարձությունների համար:
> Այ ըտեղ էլ սկսվումա գլխավոր ֆոկուսը: Գտնում ես 3 բուքմեյքեր, ու ամեն մեկի մոտ խաղադրույք ես կատարում նույն խաղի մեկ իրադարձության վրա, օրինակ առաջին բուքմեյքերում դնում ես P1, մյուսում` P2 իսկ երրորդում X: Իհարկե դա կատարում ես նախապես մանրամասն վերլուծելով բուքմեյքերների ծրագրերը, գտնում այն խաղը, որի դեպքում պետք է խաղադրույք կատարել, և խստորեն հաշվարկում ես կատարվող խաղադրույքները: Այս ամենը կատարվում է մաթեմատիկական բանաձևերի լուծմամբ: Եվ վերջ, հանգիստ նայում ես խաղը, ղժժում ես կողքիդ ամեն մի գնդակի համար դողացող մարդկանց վրա, իսկ խաղի վերջում գնում և ստանում ես շահումդ, թող որ ոչ շատ, բայց ամեն դեպքում երաշխավորված
> 
> Հիմա մյուս հարցը, թե ինչի ինքս չեմ օգտագործում: Նախ Հայաստանում ընդամենը երեք բուքմեյքեր կա, այսինքն "շահող" խաղ բռնացնելը բավականին բարդանումա, երկրորդ դա պահանջումա քրտնաջան աշխատանք, ինչի ոչ ժամանակն ունեմ ոչ էլ ցանկություն, երրորդ էլ մեր տրաքած բուքմեյքերները վերևից խաղադրույքի սահմանափակում ունեն, այսինքն կամ պետքա ինձ պատեպատ խփեմ մի 5000-10000 դրամի համար կամ էլ վազվզեմ օֆիսներով ու արանքում հույս փայփայեմ, որ հանկարծ թվերը չփոխվեն էդ ընթացքում, թե չէ սաղ հաշիվներս գյոռբագյոռ կլինեն:
> 
> Նենց որ գիտությամբ կարելի ա հաղթել "ղումար" կոչվածի որոշ դեպքերում


Շատ լավ Մինիստր ջան, էտ մաթեմաթիկայից իրանք էլ գիտեն :Wink:  ընդամենը մեկ բան կարող եմ ասել, քո ասած տարբերակը 100 տոկոսով կաշխատի, եթե P1,X1,P2 բոլոր գործակիցները 3 ից բարձր լինեն, բայց ոչ 3, այսինքն եթե մեկն ու մեկը 2.9 եղավ դու շանս ունես տակ տալու, սակայն մի բան հաշվի առ, եթե որևէ ակումբի գործակիցը 3 ից բարձր է, ապա հակառակորդինը բավականին ցածր է և չի կարող պատահել, որ մեկ այլ բուքմեյքեր 3 ից բարձր տա:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ստեղ նայեք՝
http://62o.ru/vilki-bukmekerskix-kon...ekerskie-vilki
http://axebet.com/site7/index/bet03.htm

----------


## Gayl

> Նայի, նիչյաների գործակիցները որպես կանոն 2-ից ավել են լինում, հիմնականում 3 են լինում. դնում ես հազար դրամ նիչյա. կապ չունի ովքեր են խաղում: Եթե չի լինում, հաջորդ խաղը երկու հազար ես դնում էլի նիչյա, չի լինում, չորս հազար ես դնում, չի լինում, ութ հազար ես դնում ու տենց էնքան, մինչև մի խաղ նիչյա լինի, ու դու անպայման շահած ես դուրս գալու
> Ուղղակի պետքա կեսից հետ չկանգնես, էնքան գնաս, մինչև մի հատը բռնես, մեկ էլ եթե երկար ժամանակ բախտդ չբերի, պետքա փողդ չպրծնի


Քո ասած տարբերակը լսել էի, սակայն դա ես ճիշտ չեմ համարում, ուզում էի հիշել, թե Ռեալ Մադրիդը վերջին անգամ երբ է նիչյա խաղացել, այդպես էլ չկարողացա հիշել :Wink: , այսինքն կարողա սկզբում կրես ու հետո էտ քո ասած շատ փողը տանես նվիրես Վիվառոին, տղերք ջան ավելի լավա տենց բաներ մի փորձեք:

----------

Lord (22.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Նայի, նիչյաների գործակիցները որպես կանոն 2-ից ավել են լինում, հիմնականում 3 են լինում. դնում ես հազար դրամ նիչյա. կապ չունի ովքեր են խաղում: Եթե չի լինում, հաջորդ խաղը երկու հազար ես դնում էլի նիչյա, չի լինում, չորս հազար ես դնում, չի լինում, ութ հազար ես դնում ու տենց էնքան, մինչև մի խաղ նիչյա լինի, ու դու անպայման շահած ես դուրս գալու
> Ուղղակի պետքա կեսից հետ չկանգնես, էնքան գնաս, մինչև մի հատը բռնես, մեկ էլ եթե երկար ժամանակ բախտդ չբերի, պետքա փողդ չպրծնի


Այդ տարբերակը ֆուտբոլի դեպքում էֆեկտիվ չի, էտ տարբերակը աշխատումա թենիսի մեջ: Ամեն գեյմին դնում ես որ հակառակորդը պադաչը կխլի, եթե չի խլում գումարը կրկնապատկում ես, հնարավոր չի որ գեյմերից մեկը չխլի, ուղակլի ընենց պետք է հաշվարկես որ գումարտ չվերջանա, բայց շահումտ անհամեմատ շատ է լինում, գործակիցը սկզբում շատ բարձր ա լինում ու պետք չի սպասես մի քանի օր անցի որ նորից խաղադրույք կատարես, ամեն ինչ որոշվում է 20 րոպեի ընթացքում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այդ տարբերակը ֆուտբոլի դեպքում էֆեկտիվ չի, էտ տարբերակը աշխատումա թենիսի մեջ: Ամեն գեյմին դնում ես որ հակառակորդը պադաչը կխլի, եթե չի խլում գումարը կրկնապատկում ես, հնարավոր չի որ գեյմերից մեկը չխլի, ուղակլի ընենց պետք է հաշվարկես որ գումարտ չվերջանա, բայց շահումտ անհամեմատ շատ է լինում, գործակիցը սկզբում շատ բարձր ա լինում ու պետք չի սպասես մի քանի օր անցի որ նորից խաղադրույք կատարես, ամեն ինչ որոշվում է 20 րոպեի ընթացքում:


Տղամարդկանց թենիսում շատ դեպքեր են լինում, որ մրցակիցներն իրարից ոչ մի գեյմ չեն խլում :Smile:  
Իսկ էդ <<պատառաքաղների տեսությունը>>( :Jpit:  ) շատ խաբուսիկ բանա, մի րոպեի ընթացքում բուքմեյքերը կարողա նենց փոխի գործակիցները, որ չպատկերացնես էլ ինչ կատարվեց :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Ի միջի այլոց շատ փորձերի դեպքում հաղթող դուրս կգաք եթե դնեք ֆավորիտների ԴԵՄ  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Աշխարհի առաջնությանը նվիրված վիկտորինաների շարքը շարունակվում է: Այսօրվա առաջին վիկտորինայում առաջարկում ենք գուշակել 16:30-ին կայանալիք Հոլանդիա-Դանիա հանդիպման հաշիվը:



Գուշակեք այս խաղի հաշիվը և ArmSport.am-ի կողմից ստացեք աշխարհի գավաթի խաղարկությանը նվիրված PANINI ամսագիր:


Պատասխաններն ուղարկեք editor@armsport.am հասցեին նշելով՝ 


Անուն-ազգանուն, 


Տարիք, 


Հեռախոսահամար: 


Առաջին ճիշտ պատասխանած 5 մասնակիցները կստանան  PANINI ամսագիր:


Սայտում գրելուց հետո երևի 5 րոպե հտեո արդեն պատասխանել եմ իրանց մեյլով 2:0 տեսնենք ինչ կլինի:

http://armsport.am/am/news/4/1/9208/

----------


## Norton

*Շտապօգնությունը տարել է 5 միլիոն դրամի խաղադրույք դրած մի տղամարդու*

Երեկ Երևանյան բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակներից մեկից Բրազիլիա-Հյուսիսային Կորեա խաղի առաջին խաղակեսի վերջում շտապօգնությունը տարել է Բրազիլիայի վրա մոտ 5 միլիոն դրամի խաղադրույք դրած մի տղամարդու։ Գուցե նրա ինքնազգացողությունը կլավանար երկրորդ խաղակեսին, երբ բրազիլացիները 2:0 հաշվով հաղթեցին հյուսիսկորեացիներին։ Ինչպես ցույց են տալիս մեր դիտարկումները, Vivaro–ի և Toto–ի երևանյան գրասենյակներն այս տարի նախկինի նման մարդաշատ չեն, և մասնագետները սա բացատրում են մի կողմից ֆուտբոլի այս առաջնությունում ոչ-ոքիների առատությամբ և ֆուտբոլային բազմաթիվ գերաստղերի բացակայությամբ։ Այնուամենայնիվ հայաստանյան բուքմեյքերները վստահ են, որ խաղերի վերջում խաղադրույքները կակտիվանան։ Ավելացնենք, որ բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակներ բացելու «քվոտան» Հայաստանում ավանդաբար վերապահված է ԱԱԾ-ին, որի ներկայիս տնօրեն Գորիկ Հակոբյանն էլ, ի դեպ, մոլի ֆուտբոլասեր է։

Tert.am

----------


## Kuk

Էս վիվառոյից բան չեմ հասկանում: Արգենտինա - Հարավային կորեա խաղի վրա ստավկա էի դրել, որ առաջին գոլը գլխով չի լինի: Առաջին գոլը ինքնագոլ եղավ, Կորեացու ոտքից մտավ գոլ, հիմա ստավկես սխալ ա հաշվել վիվառոն :Huh:

----------


## davidus

> Էս վիվառոյից բան չեմ հասկանում: Արգենտինա - Հարավային կորեա խաղի վրա ստավկա էի դրել, որ առաջին գոլը գլխով չի լինի: Առաջին գոլը ինքնագոլ եղավ, Կորեացու ոտքից մտավ գոլ, հիմա ստավկես սխալ ա հաշվել վիվառոն


անպայման զանգի դրանց...

----------


## Rammstein

> Էս վիվառոյից բան չեմ հասկանում: Արգենտինա - Հարավային կորեա խաղի վրա ստավկա էի դրել, որ առաջին գոլը գլխով չի լինի: Առաջին գոլը ինքնագոլ եղավ, Կորեացու ոտքից մտավ գոլ, հիմա ստավկես սխալ ա հաշվել վիվառոն


Փաստորեն բացի «արդար» ձեւով մարդկանց թալանելուց, նաեւ էս ձեւերով են քցում հա՞ մարդկանց:  :Think:  Բա չարժե՞ր պայթացնել դրանց…  :Mda:

----------


## Kuk

> անպայման զանգի դրանց...


Նամակ եմ գրել, հեսա տեսնեմ եթե չպատասխանեն, կզանգեմ: 3000 Դրամիցս տենց հեշտ ձեռ չեմ քաշի :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վիվարոյով ստավկա էի դրել, որ Հյունդայները երկրորդ խաղակեսում գոլ կխփեն:
Էն էլ չհամբերեց էն տնաշենը, առաջինի վերջում խփեց  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Բռազիլիայի խաղը ինչ կարելիա խաղալ՞

----------


## Kuk

Անտեր մնա էս առաջնությունը :LOL:  Էսօրվա երկու խաղերի հաշիվները ասել էի, բայց ստավկա չէի դրել: Բախտի տերը թաղեմ : 86-amya_paravi_demq

----------


## Gayl

> Անտեր մնա էս առաջնությունը Էսօրվա երկու խաղերի հաշիվները ասել էի, բայց ստավկա չէի դրել: Բախտի տերը թաղեմ : 86-amya_paravi_demq


 :Shok: :
Ապեր տենց ա, հենց դնում ես հակառակն ա լինում :LOL: 
Մի հատ ընգեր ունեմ, ամեն խաղին մի 100 հատ բան ա ասում, հետո վերջում «արա դե ասում էի էլի, խի տարա ուրիշ բան դրի» :LOL:  :LOL: 
Թու-թու-թու նավսի տակից հելել եմ, էլի մոտս ստացվումա :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռոնալդոն ու Ռոբերտո Կարլոսը 100-ական դոլար են դրել Իսպանիա - Պորտուգալիա խաղի վրա:
Ռոնալդոն նախընտրել է իր փողերը դնել Իսպանիայի հաղթանակի օգտին, իսկ Կարլոսը՝ Պարտուգալիայի  :Jpit: 

Հղում

----------

Gayl (30.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վայյյ կիսվեմ հետներդ...

40.000 դրել էի կարմիր քարտ որ լիներ:  :Smile:

----------


## ggalstian

http://scan-sport.com/vilki/today_id=0

----------


## Ռեդ

> http://scan-sport.com/vilki/today_id=0


Անիմաստ ա վիլկեքի վրա խաղալ: Նախ և առաջ զգալի գումար հաղթելու համար պիտի շատ փող դնես, բայց էդ դեպքում չի բացառվում, որ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով քո խաղադրույքները չընդունվեն:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.07.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

Ես էլ հաճույքի համար դրել եմ,բայց ժողովհուրդ դրանից ոգուտ չկա հեռու մնացեք:ՈՒ ինչքան Էլ կրես մեկա վերջում հոպ, մնում էս 0-ի վրա: :Smile:

----------


## Արամայիս

Ժողովուրդ, տոտոի հաշիվս բլոկ են քցել ես մի շաբաթա չի բացում ին` անեմ?

----------


## Lord

> Ժողովուրդ, տոտոի հաշիվս բլոկ են քցել ես մի շաբաթա չի բացում ին` անեմ?


Թազա գրանցվի

----------


## ministr

Զանգի տոտո կամ գնա ուրիշ ինչ պտի անես

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժողովուրդ, տոտոի հաշիվս բլոկ են քցել ես մի շաբաթա չի բացում ին` անեմ?


Հա, բայց ի՞նչի պետքա բլոկ քցեն, հո հիմար չեն, հենց այնպես տեղը բլոկ անեն:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամայիս

Հաշիվս բլոկ են գցել նրա համար, որ սխալ կոդ եմ հավաքել 16 նիշանի: Մի անգամ զանգեցի ասեցին քո տարիքը չի որ խաղում ես: Համ էլ վերջի խաղը հաղթել էի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հաշիվս բլոկ են գցել նրա համար, որ սխալ կոդ եմ հավաքել 16 նիշանի: Մի անգամ զանգեցի ասեցին քո տարիքը չի որ խաղում ես: Համ էլ վերջի խաղը հաղթել էի:


Հեռախոսով ձենիցդ ջոգեցին  :Jpit:  թ՞ե դու ասեցիր որ 14 տարեկան էս  :Jpit:

----------


## Արամայիս

Առանց ասելու արդեն ջոգել էին, հարցրեցին, ես ել չուզեցա խաբեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Կներես, բայց ճիշտ են արել, որ բլոկ են գցել: Ես հեչ չէի սպասի բուքմեյքերներից, որ այսպիսի քայլի կգնան ու մեր երիտասարդ սերնդին կարգելեն խաղադրույքներ կատարել: Դու էլ ապրես, որ չես խաբել: Մնում ա էս մտքի հետ համակերպվես ու այլընտրանքային ճանապարհներ չորոնես՝ նորից գրանցվելու /կամ ինչպե՞ս է դա կոչվում/ համար:

----------

ministr (03.10.2010), Ungrateful (04.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Կներես, բայց ճիշտ են արել, որ բլոկ են գցել: Ես հեչ չէի սպասի բուքմեյքերներից, որ այսպիսի քայլի կգնան ու մեր երիտասարդ սերնդին կարգելեն խաղադրույքներ կատարել: Դու էլ ապրես, որ չես խաբել: Մնում ա էս մտքի հետ համակերպվես ու այլընտրանքային ճանապարհներ չորոնես՝ նորից գրանցվելու /կամ ինչպե՞ս է դա կոչվում/ համար:


Տարիքին սկզբից ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել: Աստղի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Արամայիս ջան, բուքմեյքերները, կազինոները փող աշխատելու միջոց չեն, այլ զվարճության միջոց, որի համար վճարում ես (մեկա այսպես թե այնպես վերջնահաշվարկում պարտված ես դուրս գալիս): Ու նման ազարտային խաղերը վտանգավոր են նույնիսկ չափահաս, հոգեպես զարգացած մարդկանց համար, էլ ուր մնաց պատանիների ու դեռահասների համար: Էդ ազարտը կարողա նենց տանի, որ հոգեբույժ պետք լինի հետ բերելու համար: 
 Այ սրա համար եմ ներվայնանում, որ ֆուտբոլ նայելուց մեր տավար ալիքները րոպեն մեկ հիշեցնում են թե ով ինչ գործակիցա սահմանել... Նման բան միայն մեզ մոտ եմ տեսել: Սա ըստ իս պետքա օրենքով արգելվի: Պետք է օրենքով արգելել նաև պոկերի առաջնության ցուցադրումը: Ինչ *** ասես անում են որ իրանց օբյեկտներն աշխատեն...

Ապեր, էդ փող դնելը թարգի: Գումարը հաստատ կգտնես ինչի վրա ծախսես..

----------

davidus (03.10.2010), Ungrateful (04.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

Նախ բոլոր բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակներում արգելվում է 18 տարեկանից ցածր անձանց խաղադրույք կատարելը… Ես որ տեսնում եմ ջահել երեխայա գալիս, միանգամից անձնագիրն եմ պահանջում որ ցույց տա, էշացած մեր վրայա նայում, ես էլ հանգիստ բացատրում եմ, որ  եթե ինքը խաղադրույք անի, մեզ 500.000 դրամ տուգանք ա հասնում, էդ գումարը ոչ ինքն ա մուծելու, ոչ իրա հերը... սուս-փուս թողում գնում են…

ՄԻ տարի առաջ մի նյութ էի կարդում ազարտի մասին, էնտեղ գրված էր, որ եվրոպական կլինիկաներից մեկը կարողանում է ալկոհոլիզմը բուժել, և *երաշխիք են տալիս*, թմրամոլությունը նույնպես, և *երաշխիք են տալիս*, ազարտից կախվածությունը նույնպես կարողանում են բուժել, բայց *երաշխիք չեն տալիս*…  

Ժողովուրդ, ահավոր բանա, հեռու մնացեք... ջահել երեխեք եք, ղումարս որն ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Արամայիս

Շատ շնորհակալություն ժողովուրդ ջան խորհուրդների համար: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ գոնե փողս վերցնեմ (չնայաց այն այդքան էլ շատ չի). Ու վերջ ամեն ինչին:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.10.2010)

----------


## ggalstian

> Նենց չի, որ ընդհանրապես կրելու ձև չկա 
> Մի ձև կա, որի ժամանակ 100% կկրես, բայց ասենք դրածդ փողի 2-3%-ը: 
> Բայց Հայաստանում դա համարյա չաշխատող տարբերակա, որովհետև ընդամենը 3 բուքմեյքեր կա


Ովա ասում Հայաստանում հնարավոր չէ???   Բա Ինտերնետը ինչի համարա, ???  Ինտեռնետով ես բոլոր այդ խաղադրույքները կատարում... Ավելի հեշտ է և արագ...  այս սայթում կան 48 բուքմեյքեներից հաշվարկված վիլկաներ www.surebetapp.com, Ամեն ինչ այնքան բարդ չէ որքան  կարծում եք...

----------


## BOBO

:Cray:

----------

Yellow Raven (10.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> 


Ո՞նց 9  :Huh:  9 դրա՞մ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ո՞նց 9  9 դրա՞մ:


Մի ժամանակ 50 դրամից էր ամենցածր խաղադրույքի չափը:  :Huh:

----------


## BOBO

> Ո՞նց 9  9 դրա՞մ:


 Ռուբլիա :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (10.02.2011), Yellow Raven (10.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> 


Էս նկարը նշանակում ա, որ երկու խաղի արդյունք ընդամենը չես գուշակե՞լ  :Shok: : Ու երկուսն էլ հետխորհրդային հավաքականների խաղեր …ՃՃ

----------

BOBO (10.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Էս նկարը նշանակում ա, որ երկու խաղի արդյունք ընդամենը չես գուշակե՞լ : Ու երկուսն էլ հետխորհրդային հավաքականների խաղեր …ՃՃ


Աստ, հեսա քո խաթր փորփրեմ վիվառոյիս պատմությունը, տենամ իմ ստվկեքից գոնե մի թիմ կճանաչե՞ս :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (10.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

:LOL:   :LOL: 



Էս իմ դրած նկարը խի՞ սենց լղոզված ստացվեց :Huh:  Ֆոտոշոփ չի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (10.02.2011), BOBO (10.02.2011), Yellow Raven (10.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս իմ դրած նկարը խի՞ սենց լղոզված ստացվեց Ֆոտոշոփ չի


Միայն վերևի չորսը չե՞ն վերաբերում ֆուտբոլին  :Think: : Մնացածները, բնականաբար, չգիտեմ  :Tongue: : Հատկապես երկրորդ տողում գրված թիմերի անունները առաջին անգամ եմ «լսում»  :LOL: :
Բահրեյն - Հնդկաստան... բա Նեպալ - Բուրկինա-Ֆասո խաղ չկա՞ր... դու հաշիվը հաստատ կգուշակեիր  :LOL: :
Կանանց բոլոր հանդիպումների արդյունքները ճիշտ ես գուշակել ճճճճճճճճճճճճ

----------

Սերխիո (10.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ակուբին հավատարիմ երկրպագունե՜ր, չկա ձեզանից մեկը, ով կուզե միանգամից հարստանալ, ահա, խնրեմ՝ 



Իսպանիայի «Լա Լիագի» չեմպիոնի հավակնող թիմերը և գործակիցները:  :Smile: 

1000 դրամ x8
1000 դրամ x0.02  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Եթե Տոտենհեմը Ռեալին դուրս թողեց, ես Ռեալի վրա կխաղամ  :Wink:

----------


## Armen.181

> Ակուբին հավատարիմ երկրպագունե՜ր, չկա ձեզանից մեկը, ով կուզե միանգամից հարստանալ, ահա, խնրեմ՝ 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսպանիայի «Լա Լիագի» չեմպիոնի հավակնող թիմերը և գործակիցները: 
> 
> 1000 դրամ x8
> 1000 դրամ x0.02


դու որպես Բարսայի երկրպագու ստավկա դնում ես, ես 0.5 եմ տալիս բարսայի հաղթանակը :Smile:  1000դրամ x0.5  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> դու որպես Բարսայի երկրպագու ստավկա դնում ես, ես 0.5 եմ տալիս բարսայի հաղթանակը 1000դրամ x0.5


Ապեր գրառումդ խմբագրի կարողա մի միլիոնի չափ փող դնեն  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Armen.181

> Ապեր գրառումդ խմբագրի կարողա մի միլիոնի չափ փող դնեն


ինչքան շատ ենքան լավ ,վերջում կկիսվենք  :Ok:

----------

Gayl (22.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Միայն վերևի չորսը չե՞ն վերաբերում ֆուտբոլին : Մնացածները, բնականաբար, չգիտեմ : Հատկապես երկրորդ տողում գրված թիմերի անունները առաջին անգամ եմ «լսում» :
> Բահրեյն - Հնդկաստան... բա Նեպալ - Բուրկինա-Ֆասո խաղ չկա՞ր... դու հաշիվը հաստատ կգուշակեիր :
> Կանանց բոլոր հանդիպումների արդյունքները ճիշտ ես գուշակել ճճճճճճճճճճճճ


Ճիշտա Նոյի թվի գրառում ա , բայց սովորացնեմ կարողա պետք գա  :Jpit:  
Ուրեմն ընդհանրապես պարտադիր չի, որ թիմերի խաղը իմանաս, ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ խաղերի կեսը կամ անգամ կեսից ավելին գործակիցների 1.2 չի էլ անցնում, այսինքն 1000 դնես 200 կունենաս  :LOL: , այստեղ անգամ 1.04 գործակից էլ կա, գրեթե նույն գործակիցը կտա, եթե օրինակ Բարսը խաղա Ալմերիայի հետ, այն էլ իրա դաշտում  :Jpit:  , իսկ ամենաբարձր գործակից այստեղ 1.47 ն է, դա ճիշտ նման է Հայաստան-Ռուսաստան խաղին, գրեթե նույն գործակից Ռուսներին է տալիս(իսկ ռուսների դաշտում գործակիցը շատ ավելի քիչ կլինի), եթե անկեղծ լինենք ապա Ռուսների հաղթելու հավանականությունը իրոքից շատ մեծ է, դե ստացվում շաաաաատ հավանական է, որ կհաղթես(այսպիսի գործակիցների դեպքում), բայց երբ մի քանի թիմ ես իրար կապում այն էլ 20 ից ավելի, դա արդեն հավասար է պարտության, մոտավորապես սենց մի բան՝ պարտվելուդ գործակիցը 1.1 է  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> ինչքան շատ ենքան լավ ,վերջում կկիսվենք


Մնաց քյալին գտնենք  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> դու որպես Բարսայի երկրպագու ստավկա դնում ես, ես 0.5 եմ տալիս բարսայի հաղթանակը 1000դրամ x0.5


Ես որպես Բարսայի երկրպագու առանց մի վայրկրան մտածելու կդնեմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես որպես Բարսայի երկրպագու առանց մի վայրկրան մտածելու կդնեմ:


 Դե վատն էլ էն ա, որ առանց մտածելու ես դնելու  :Jpit:  , հլը ուշադիր գործակցին նայի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե վատն էլ էն ա, որ առանց մտածելու ես դնելու  , հլը ուշադիր գործակցին նայի


Նախ ես Բարսային եմ բալետ անում, ու էս պարագայում մտածել պետք չի:
Բայց դե էս գործակից չի, որ սրա վրա ստավկա անես:

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ ես Բարսային եմ բալետ անում, ու էս պարագայում մտածել պետք չի:
> Բայց դե էս գործակից չի, որ սրա վրա ստավկա անես:


Ապեր լուրջ չես ջոկել ի՞նչ ա կատարվում  :Jpit:  , ախր եթե Արմենի ասած գործակցի վրա ստավկա դնես ու Բարսն էլ հաղթի դու մեկա կպարտվես  :Wink:

----------

Միքո (23.03.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Չեմպիոնների լիգա*

Մեր սպորտսբուկում մի քիչ ուրիշ է: Հավեսի համար դնելու եմ 0 գոլ :Smile: 

	No Goals		
13.00

Real Madrid		
1.30

ոչ ոքի 5.0

Tottenham		
7.0

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Չեմպիոնների լիգա*
> 
> Մեր սպորտսբուկում մի քիչ ուրիշ է: Հավեսի համար դնելու եմ 0 գոլ
> 
> 	No Goals		
> 13.00
> 
> Real Madrid		
> 1.30
> ...


Հավեսի համար արժե 50 դրամ կորցնել:

----------


## tikopx

ճիշտն ասեմ, ենօրը վիճակահանությունից հետո,ասի ստավկա անեմ կյանքումս առաջինա անգամ, որ Բարսան 6-1 կկրի , լավա բաղտս բերես մոտս ռեալ շատ փող չկար, ուզում էի 10 000 դնեի, ենել չդրեցի մի աքնի պատճառով , ու ժամը 02:00-ին իմացա, որ վերջացել է 5-1:

----------

Altair (12.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնա-Եսպանյոլ
Բուկմեկեռ
Բարսելոնաի հաղթանակ - 1.18
Ոչ ոքի - 6.90
Եսպանյոլի հաղթանակ - 15.00

----------

Ապե Ջան (08.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բուքմեյքերները ֆավորիտ են համարում Բարսելոնային*
Բուքմեյքերների կարծիքով, Չեմպիոնների լիգայի` “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ” – “Բարսելոնա” եզրափակիչ հանդիպմանը  կհաղթեն կապտանռնագույնները, հաղորդում է sports.ru-ն: 


William Hill բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակը “Բարսայի” հաղթանակի համար 2,05 գործակից է սահմանել, ոչ ոքիի գործակիցը կազմում է 3,10, իսկ “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի” հաղթանակի համար սահմանված է 4,00 գործակից: 


Bet City-ն ևս նախապատվությունը տվել է “Բարսելոնային”` վերջինիս հաղթանակի համար սահմանելով 2,05 գործակից, ընդ որում անգլիական ակումբի հաղթանակի համար առաջարկվող գործակիցը կազմում 3,65, իսկ ոչ ոքիի դեպքում` 3,45:  


Bwin-ը կատալոնացիների հաղթանակն ավելի բարձր է գնահատել` 1,95: “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի” հաղթանակի և ոչ ոքիի համար խաղադրույքներն ընդունվում են 3,50 գործակցով: 

William Hill գրասենյակի կարծիքով, գոլերի  հեղինակներ կարող են դառնալ Լիոնել Մեսսին (2,25), Դավիդ Վիլյան (2,87), Պեդրոն (3,75) և Խավիեր Էրնանդեսը (4,33): 

*ArmSport.am*

----------


## Vaio

Իմ կանխատեսումը՝

Ռուսաստան - Իռլանդիա - X (0:0) [Մեզ ձեռնտու է, որ Ռուսաստանը հաղթի Իռլանդիային]
Մակեդոնիա - Անդորա - П1 (1:0)
Սլովակիա - Հայաստան - П2 (0:1) [Իսկապես հավատում եմ!!!]

----------

John (05.09.2011), Sagittarius (06.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Իմ կանխատեսումը՝
> 
> Ռուսաստան - Իռլանդիա - X (0:0) [Մեզ ձեռնտու է, որ Ռուսաստանը հաղթի Իռլանդիային]
> Մակեդոնիա - Անդորա - П1 (1:0)
> Սլովակիա - Հայաստան - П2 (0:1) [Իսկապես հավատում եմ!!!]


Մակեդոնիա - Անդորա - П1 (>2.5:0)
Սլովակիա - Հայաստան - П2 (x:>x) [Իսկապես հավատում եմ!!!] x>0.5

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Սլովակիա - Հայաստան - П2 (x:>x) x>0.5


1:1 կամ 2:2 ?

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> 1:1 կամ 2:2 ?


հա էլի, բայց ենքան եմ ուզում որ 1:2 կամ 2:3 լինի որ արդեն սկսում եմ դրան էլ հավատալ  :Smile:  պարտության մասին չեմ ել ուզում մտածեմ..մի խոսքով այս խաղում կանխատեսումս օբեկտիվ չի..
օրինակ ես մի քիչ երևի ռիսկի գնամ ու խաղադրույք անեմ  Ադրբեջան - Ղազախստան   -  H2(K=3.75), կարծում եմ վատ գործակից չի, իսկ շանսերը 50:50

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> օրինակ ես մի քիչ երևի ռիսկի գնամ ու խաղադրույք անեմ  Ադրբեջան - Ղազախստան   -  H2(K=3.75), կարծում եմ վատ գործակից չի, իսկ շանսերը 50:50


Քիչ հավանական է! 
Հաշվի առ, որ Ադրբեջանը վերջին խաղը սեփական դաշտում Բելգիայի հետ խաղաց ոչ ոքի, ինչը Ադրբեջանին դուխա տալիս. այսօրվա խաղնել է տեղի ունենալու Ադրբեջանի հարկի տակ:

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011)

----------


## John

> Քիչ հավանական է! 
> Հաշվի առ, որ Ադրբեջանը վերջին խաղը սեփական դաշտում Բելգիայի հետ խաղաց ոչ ոքի, ինչը Ադրբեջանին դուխա տալիս. այսօրվա խաղնել է տեղի ունենալու Ադրբեջանի հարկի տակ:


ղազախներն էլ նենց ոչինչ թուրքերի դեմ խաղացին թուրքիայի դաշտում... 96րդ րոպեին կարողացան թուրքերը հաղթանակ պոկեն... նենց որ էնքան էլ անհավանական չի...

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Իրար տակ էքսպրես էի դրել Ռուսաստանի խաղը՝ 0:0, Հայաստանի խաղը՝ 0:1, 1.000 դրամով պտի 127.000 կրեի, էն էլ հայերը պերեբարշիտ արեցին )))))))))))))))))))

----------

BeatleMan (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Իմ կանխատեսումը՝
> 
> Ռուսաստան - Իռլանդիա - X (0:0) [Մեզ ձեռնտու է, որ Ռուսաստանը հաղթի Իռլանդիային]
> Մակեդոնիա - Անդորա - П1 (1:0)
> Սլովակիա - Հայաստան - П2 (0:1) [Իսկապես հավատում եմ!!!]


Ինչ կասեք, ժողովուրդ, կանխատեսումներիս վերաբերյալ ? ))

----------

BeatleMan (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Ինչ կասեք, ժողովուրդ, կանխատեսումներիս վերաբերյալ ? ))


հալալ ա, հույսով եմ ելքերը կապել ես իրար ու մի կլորիկ գումար վաստակել

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> հալալ ա, հույսով եմ ելքերը կապել ես իրար ու մի կլորիկ գումար վաստակել


Չէ zanazan ջան, ես ուրիշ ոճի խաղադրույք կատարող եմ՝ մաքսիմալիստ եմ ))
Միշտ քիչ փող եմ դնում, բայց ուզում եմ շատ տանել, դրա համար բարդ խաղադրույքներ եմ հիմնականում անում՝ *հաշիվներ*:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, տեսա՞ք... մենք ենք ֆավորիտը  :Jpit:  Էսպիսի դեպք այլևս չեմ հիշում  :Think: 
Ինչքան են մեզնից վախեցած  :Hands Up:  Մեր հաղթանակի գործակիցը կարծեմ 1,6 է:

----------

E-la Via (07.10.2011)

----------


## Freeman

Էսօր  մեկին փրկեցի, ուզում էր Մակեդոնիայի վրա դներ, ասեցի պահի, հաջորդին Իռլանդիայի վրա դնի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էսօր  մեկին փրկեցի, ուզում էր Մակեդոնիայի վրա դներ, ասեցի պահի, հաջորդին Իռլանդիայի վրա դնի


Ուզեցիր` հաջորդի ժամանակ կրվի՞  :Jpit:

----------

Vaio (09.10.2011), Մանուլ (07.10.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ուզեցիր` հաջորդի ժամանակ կրվի՞


Չեմ ուզում, բայց ահագին վախենում եմ, չնայած որ մակեդոնացիքին 4 հատ մխեց,արդեն սկսել եմ հավատալ, որ կհաղթենք  :Smile:

----------


## Vaio

Արդեն կան Իռլանդիա - Հայաստան խաղի խաղադրույքները (Vivaro-ից)՝

*Հայաստանի հաղթանակ - 5.0*
Իռլանդիայի հաղթանակ -------1.61
Ոչ ոքի ------------------------------3.95

Թող Հայաստանի բարձր գործակիցը ձեզ չհիասթափեցնի, ավելի լավ՝ շատ փող կկրենք:  :Cool: 

Եթե *անկեղծ* ասեմ, այս խաղի հնարավորությունները գնահատում եմ՝ 50:50: Քանի որ մեկ խաղ է, իսկ մեկ խաղում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է՝ ընդհուպ մինչև 1:3 հաշիվ:

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2011), Yellow Raven (09.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Գերմանիա - Բելգիա - X2         
Իռլանդիա - Հայաստան - *П2*    (լավնա)
Մակեդոնիա - Սլովակիա - 1X  (լավնա)
Սլովակիա - Սերբիա - П2         (լավնա)
Ալբանիա - Ռումինիա - TM
Վրաստան - Հունաստան - X
Դանիա - Պորտուգալիա - X
Լիտվա - Չեխիա - X2

----------


## Maxpayne

Ժող տեսաք երբ իմացանք որ Ռոբի Քինը չի խաղալու Վիվարոն մեր հաղթանակի գործակիցը դարձրեց 4.15... հետաքրքիր ա....

----------


## Vaio

> Ժող տեսաք երբ իմացանք որ Ռոբի Քինը չի խաղալու Վիվարոն մեր հաղթանակի գործակիցը դարձրեց 4.15... հետաքրքիր ա....


Ի դեպ տարբեր բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակներ իրարից տարբեր խաղադրույքներ են առաջարկել (մոտ 3 ժամ առաջվա դրությամբ)՝ 
Տոտո և Վիվառո - 4.25 (հայկական)
Եվռոֆուտբոլ-4.0 (հայկական)
Մառաֆոն-4.75 (ռուսական)
Բվին-5.0 (կարծեմ անգլիական)
Ուիլյամ Հիլլ - 5.0 (անգլիական)

Պատճառը նրանումն է, որ Հայաստանում ահագին մարդ ստավկայա դրել Հայաստանի վրա:

Հայաստան-Մակեդոնիա խաղի Հայաստանի հաղթանակը 1.7 էր սկզբում, մինչև խաղի սկիզբը իջավ մինչև 1.62:

----------


## Vaio

Եվռոֆուտբոլը սարքեց՝ 3.9 :

----------


## Աբելյան

Թու… 2000 դրել էի 1X, 1,15 էր գործակիցը: Գոնե 2 ժամ համբերեի:

----------


## zanazan

Մակեդւնիայի հետ խաղում դրել էյ "П1 и тотал бол. 2.5" 3.03 գործակցով...աշխատեց...
Հիմա Իռլ.-ի հետ խաղին դրել եմ "П2 и тотал бол. 2.5"...7 էր գործակիցը...հույսով եմ կաշխատի..սա էն խաղերից ա որ օբեկտիվ չես կարա մտածես, դրա համար պիտի 3000 -ից շատ ստավկա չանես..

----------


## zanazan

> Թու… 2000 դրել էի 1X, 1,15 էր գործակիցը: Գոնե 2 ժամ համբերեի:


Հայկո ջան անկեղծ ասեմ արածտ ստավկեն անիմաստ եմ համարում, 300-ի համար 2000 ստավկա  անես 1X էն դեպքում երբ պիտի ուրախանաս միաըն Հ2-ի համար  :LOL:

----------


## John

K=15.898  
08/01/12 15:30 
Ուդինեձե - Չեզենա  
Голы Ком. 1 Б. (1.5) - 1.6  4-1
 08/01/12 18:00    
Ատալանտա - Միլան  
Тотал Б. (1.5) - 1.3  0-2
 08/01/12 18:00    
Ռոմա - Կիևո  
Фора 1 (-1) - 2.05 2-0
 08/01/12 17:00    
Մանչեսթեր Սիթի - Մանչեսթեր Յու.  
Тотал Б. (1.5) - 1.22 2-3
 08/01/12 19:30    
Պիտերբորո Յու. - Սանդերլենդ  
П2 - 1.83 0-2
 09/01/12 00:30    
Էսպանյոլ - Բարսելոնա  
Фора 1 (2) - 1.67 1-1

----------


## Vaio

*Հետաքրքիր բան:* 

*Եվրո 2012*

Արդեն իսկ կան Իսպանիա - Իտալիա խաղի *խաղադրույքները*: (վիվարո)
Իսպանիայի հաղթանակ - 2,12
ոչ ոքի - 3,15
Իտալիայի հաղթանակ - 3,7

----------


## edgraf30

Ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ է խաղադրույք կատարում betfair կայքում:



*Մոդերատորական. ակումբում արգելվում է տրանսլիտը, գրում ենք հայատառ:*

----------


## likarak

ԽԱՂ ԲՈԼՈՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ
www.vivaronardi.am

Հետևեք VivaroNardi-ին նաև հետևյալ ֆեյսբուքյան էջում
Facebook: www.facebook.com/Vivaronardi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=bXvshchS1-Q

----------


## likarak

Կանխատեսումներ Պրեմիեր լիգայի հզոր ճակատամարտի համար 
Արսենալ – Ուիգան www.vbet.com
14/05, ժամը՝ 22:45

2 թիմ միանգամայն տարբեր առաքելություններով՝ Արսենալը պայքարում է առաջատար քառյակում լինելու համար, իսկ Ուիգանը՝ Պրեմիեր Լիգայից դուրս չմնալու համար: 2 թիմն էլ բավականին լավ էին հանդես գալիս իրենց վերջին հանդիպումներում, սակայն եթե Ուիգանը ցուցադրում էր գոլառատ խաղեր, ապա Արսեն Վենգերի մարզիկներին հաջողվում էր խփել առավելագույնը 1 գնդակ: Վենգերը իր հարցազրույցներից մեկում նշել է, որ չի պատրաստվում որևէ թիմի հետ կիսել իր միավորները: Իսկ ահա Ռոբերտո Մարտինեսը կարող է հպարտանալ իր սաներով, ովքեր հաղթահարեցին Սիթիի արգելքը և արժանացան Անգլիայի գավաթին:

Այսպիսով Պրեմիեր Լիգայի վերջին փուլ: Բազմաթիվ հարցերի պատասխաններ շուտով...

----------


## likarak

arm1.jpg

Կատարեք խաղադրույքներ Հայաստան – Մալթա ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման համար www.vivarobet.am
07/06, ժամը՝ 20:00
2014 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնության խմբային փուլում հանդիպում են Հայաստանի և Մալթայի հավաքականները: Եթե Մալթայի միակ նպատակը յուրաքանչյուր խաղում ավելի ու ավելի քիչ գնդակներ բաց թողնելն է, իսկ ոչ-ոքին՝ պարզապես ձեռքբերում, ապա Հայաստանի և խմբի մյուս հավաքականների համար Մալթայի նկատմամբ հաղթանակը պարտադիր 3 միավոր է: 
Համայն հայությունն անհամբերությամբ սպասում է հաղթանակի, քանի որ նախորդ տարվա խոստումնալից խաղի նման խաղ, այդպիսի եռանդ ու ավյուն մեր հավաքականը դեռևս ցույց չի տալիս: Դե ինչ, եկեք քաջալերենք մեր հավաքականին և հուսանք, որ Մալթային հաղթելով նրանք սկիզբ կդնեն հաղթական արշավի:
http://www.vivaro.am/flexsport/?lang...meId=559819439

----------


## likarak

wimbl fb am.jpg

Դիտեք Ուիմբլդոն 2013-ը www.vivarobet.am –ի հետ
Մեկնարկում է սպորտային ամենանշանակալի իրադարձություններից մեկը՝ Ուիմբլդոնը: Սա թենիսի ամենամյա խոշոր առաջնություն է, որն անցկացվում է “All England Club”-ում՝ Լոնդոնում՝ սկսած 1877-ից:
2013-ի Ուիմբլդոնը առաջնության 127-րդ մեկնարկն է, որը տեղի կունենա հունիսի 24-ից հուլիսի 7-ը: Առաջնությունը ներառում է «միայնակ», «զույգերով» և «միախառնված զույգերով» պրոֆեսիոնալ և սկսնակ մարզիկների խաղեր:
Բաց մի' թողեք սեփական գումար վաստակելու Ձեր հնարավորությունը՝ խաղադրույքներ կատարելով մեր կայքում: Ողջ մրցաշարը Ձեզ հասանելի կլինի մեր նոր live-tv-ի միջոցով: Դիտե'ք Ուիմբլդոնի առաջնությունը առցանց մեզ հետ եւ բաց մի' թողեք թենիսային բուռն խաղերը վայելելու Ձեր հնարավորությունը:

----------


## John

> Մեկնարկում է սպորտային ամենանշանակալի իրադարձություններից մեկը՝ Ուիմբլդոնը


վաղուց է մեկնարկել իմ համեստ կարծիքով` արդեն 4րդ խաղային օրն է ընթանում

----------


## John

Կարելի է ստաբիլ գումար վաստակել խաղադրույքների միջոցով, այն և միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ցուցաբերվի համբերություն: Նմանատիպ մի տարբերակ առաջարկում է հետևյալ կայքը (բլոգը): Հեղինակը պարզապես առաջարկում է ամեն օր կատարել իր առաջարկած ՄԵԿ խաղադրույքը և ամսվա կտրվածքով վաստակել գումար` կախված ամեն իրադարձության վրա կատարվող խաղադրույքի չափից (ցանկացած իրադարձության համար կատարվող խաղադրույքի գումարը ցանկալի է, որ փոփոխական չլինի): Կարծում եմ` արժե փորձել, հաշվի առնելով նաև այն, որ նախորդ ամիսների արդյունքները տեղադրված են, և, կարելի է պատկերացում կազմել նախատեսվող շահույթի մասին + հեղինակը որևէ շահ չունի և խորհրդատվությունը տրամադրում է անվճար  :Wink:

----------

Անվերնագիր (20.08.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Կարելի է ստաբիլ գումար վաստակել խաղադրույքների միջոցով, այն և միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ցուցաբերվի համբերություն: Նմանատիպ մի տարբերակ առաջարկում է հետևյալ կայքը (բլոգը): Հեղինակը պարզապես առաջարկում է ամեն օր կատարել իր առաջարկած ՄԵԿ խաղադրույքը և ամսվա կտրվածքով վաստակել գումար` կախված ամեն իրադարձության վրա կատարվող խաղադրույքի չափից (ցանկացած իրադարձության համար կատարվող խաղադրույքի գումարը ցանկալի է, որ փոփոխական չլինի): Կարծում եմ` արժե փորձել, հաշվի առնելով նաև այն, որ նախորդ ամիսների արդյունքները տեղադրված են, և, կարելի է պատկերացում կազմել նախատեսվող շահույթի մասին + հեղինակը որևէ շահ չունի և խորհրդատվությունը տրամադրում է անվճար


Խաղադրույքներ կատարողը ոնց որ թե հայ ա՞, ««Written by haykman»»

----------


## John

> Խաղադրույքներ կատարողը ոնց որ թե հայ ա՞, ««Written by haykman»»


Ճիշտ ես նկատել  :Smile:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ստեղ էլ լիքը բան կարելի ա գտնել խաղադրույքների մասին նույնպես անվճար

----------

John (21.08.2013)

----------


## likarak

Աշխարհի առաջնություն -2014
Չեխիա – Հայաստան
06/09 ժամը  20:00 –ին www.vivarobet.am 

Պրահան ակտիվորեն պատրաստվում է Աշխարհի առաջնության նախընտրական փուլի հերթական հանդիպմանը:
Չեխիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Միխաիլ Բիլեկը հայտարարել է, «Հայաստանը ունի շատ ուժեղ թիմ, պատահական չէ Դանիայի նկատմամբ նրանց տարած խոշոր հաղթանակը 4:0: Մենք պետք է խոստովանենք ,որ այս պահին Հայաստանն ավելու ուժեղ է քան Չեխիան»: Վնասվածքների պատճառով հաջորդ հանդիպումներին չեն կարողանա մասնակցել Վլադիմիր Դարիդան, Տոմաշ Հյուբշման և Մատեյ Բիդրան, բայց Բիլեկը կարողացել է գտնել նրանց փոխարինողներ:
Սա  թիմերի այս նախընտրական շրջանի երկրորդ հանդիպումն է: Առաջին հանդիպմանը չեխերը կարողացել են հասնել առավելության 3:0 հաշվով: Հետաքրքրությունը խաղի նկատմամբ շատ մեծ է:
Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ արդյունք է սպասվում մեր երկրի ընտրանուն:

http://www.vivarobet.am/flexsport/?l...meId=634673517
armenia.ам.jpg

----------


## likarak

*Մոդերատորական. գրառումը ջնջվել է` Ակումբի կանոնադրության հետևյալ կետը խախտելու պատճառով`*




> 2.1.7 Առանց ակումբի ղեկավարության հատուկ թույլտվության չի թույլատրվում տեղադրել գովազդային նյութեր՝ ցանկացած տեսքով, այդ թվում՝ գրառումներում, թեմաների ու հարցումների վերնագրերում, հարցման կետերում, կցորդներում, ստորագրություններում, հատուկ կարգավիճակներում, ավատարներում, անձնագրի լուսանկարներում և այլուր:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. ազարտային խաղեր գովազդող գրառումները ջնջվելու են:*

----------

Bruno (11.10.2013), John (11.10.2013), Sagittarius (11.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.10.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Իմիջիայալոց ես երեկ խաղադրույք էի արել 1:4 հաշվի վրա (հոգուտ Գերմանիայի) , որի գործակիցը 70 էր: 
Խոշոր հաշիվները հավեսի համար նայել էի, մինչև 9:0/0:9 ստավկա ընդունվում էր, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում 1:7 - ի գործակիցը 250 էր:

----------


## romanista

> Իմիջիայալոց ես երեկ խաղադրույք էի արել 1:4 հաշվի վրա (հոգուտ Գերմանիայի) , որի գործակիցը 70 էր: 
> Խոշոր հաշիվները հավեսի համար նայել էի, մինչև 9:0/0:9 ստավկա ընդունվում էր, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում 1:7 - ի գործակիցը 250 էր:


Օրինակ ես Բրազիլիայից զզվում եմ: Գնայի, ու զզվանքս արտահայտելու համար 1000 դրամ դնեյի 1:7 հաշվի վրա: Արդեն, քառորդ միլիոնը կրելուց հետո բրազիլացիներից սիրելով կզզվեյի  :LOL:

----------


## Vaio

> Հենց առաջնության ամենասկզբից էլ Գերմանիա-Արգենտինա եզրափակիչ էի կանխատեսել


Ես էլ: Դեռ չէր սկսել առաջնությունը այդպիսի խաղադրույք եմ արել, գործակիցը 13 էր: 

Ինձ մնումա Արգենտինան չեմպիոն դառնա ու կդառնամ միլիոնատեր:

----------


## Bruno

> Ինձ մնումա Արգենտինան չեմպիոն դառնա ու կդառնամ միլիոնատեր:


Կարաս Գերմանիայի վրա ստրախովկա անես ու նաղդ լինես կես միլիոնատեր:

----------

Tiger29 (10.07.2014), Vaio (10.07.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Կարաս Գերմանիայի վրա ստրախովկա անես ու նաղդ լինես կես միլիոնատեր:


Միլիոնատեր ասվածը հարաբերական էր: ))

----------


## Vaio

Տղերքից մեկի խնդրանքով տեղադրում եմ:



Վերևի երեք խաղադրույքներից պետք է հաղթեր միայն մեկը, իսկ տակի երկու խաղադրույքները հաղթածա` բացառությամբ, եթե մնացած երկու խաղն էլ ավարտվի 2:2 հաշվով:
Կողքի գրված "Победитель: да" - ն համարժեքա "Пара финалистов" - ին:

----------

Bruno (10.07.2014), Tiger29 (10.07.2014), Yellow Raven (10.07.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ Արգենտինայի չեմպիոնությունը ուրիշ թղթի վրայա ստավկա արած: ))

----------

